

Windows now open source - craigbellot
http://linuxtreat.blogspot.com/2008/07/windows-now-open-source.html

======
dominik
Misleading title. The article talks about Linux distros that look like Windows
and ends with this: "Microsoft products will never go open source. The above
list is some flavor of Linux distribution targeted at new users with Windows
background."

